# Durhamtown ManVenture (VIDEO)



## Sterling (Jan 25, 2015)

Our church's men's ministry offered a dirt bike or 4 wheeler adventure to Durhamtown Plantation this past weekend.  Wet and muddy mixed with a ton of fun.  Everyone came back in one piece although we did have a few spills and one tree that jumped in the way.  A great time of fellowship was had by all.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice job on the video!  Made me wish I was there.  Hope that camera survived the mud!  Made me hungry too with all that food!
Good job!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks like yall were there Friday and Saturday. Im sure it was a blast.
 I was there Saturday with some of my family.   We had 3 atvs and a Kawasaki mule.  Im sure we left there with 200 lbs or Greene County clay on our rides.  It was a fun day. 

It was muddy.  It took me about 2 hours to make my Arctic Cat be green again this morning.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 25, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Nice job on the video!  Made me wish I was there.  Hope that camera survived the mud!  Made me hungry too with all that food!
> Good job!



The camera did okay, but my buddy had his bell rung pretty good.  You're not joking about the food.  I think I came back a few pounds heavier, but happier as well!



Milkman said:


> Looks like yall were there Friday and Saturday. Im sure it was a blast.
> I was there Saturday with some of my family.   We had 3 atvs and a Kawasaki mule.  Im sure we left there with 200 lbs or Greene County clay on our rides.  It was a fun day.
> 
> It was muddy.  It took me about 2 hours to make my Arctic Cat be green again this morning.



You are right, it was muddy.  Took me a while to get the mud of my rental and my rain suit.  Ton of fun though.  Glad you all got to enjoy it too!


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 25, 2015)

I love going to DurhamTown, my Jeep sees a lot of time there


----------



## Sterling (Jan 25, 2015)

Ajohnson0587 said:


> I love going to DurhamTown, my Jeep sees a lot of time there



We watched a few jeeps and 4runners on the obstacle course next to Mike's house.  That was wild!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 24, 2015)

I used to hunt out there. Great place.


----------

